# IESPYAD ? Site Question...



## calistayork (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks to all in explaining this new security risk - as I'm still a novice - my question is by installing the IESPYAD will I have the problem of trying to go to a specific site and it won't let me......I think I did a firewall thing one time that prevented me from just about everything. Still being paranoid.....will I have to deal with that? Thanks!


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

IE-SPyad blocks known sites that install malware on your system. If you can't get to a site because of IESpyad ... you don't want to be there.


----------

